# 2015 Porsche Turbo S by Steve Cook



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

i took my car to steve in florence, al to do a nice but simple stealth install in my car with 3 goals in mind, fantastic sound, stealth appearance and attention to detail. he knocked it out of the park, he kept me updated with pics etc so i knew he wasn't butchering my car, etc

if anyone is looking for a top notch technician steve is the guy, i am a perfectionist by nature and i have never felt comfortable with anyone touching my car until now, most people cut corners etc and that is not my style with my company www.avartisty.com and it clearly isn't stoves style either. i look forward to him do my macan turbo next.

anyways, the system consist of the following:

2) zapco z150.4lx amps ran active
1) helix pro
1pr) dynaudio esotec tweeters
1pr) dyna esotar mids
1pr) dyna esotar midbass
1) jl audio 10" fiberglassed in passenger footwell
1) sounddeadending
1) tributaries reference 8 cable thru out

car sounds fantastic, images really well, cannot tell he ever touched it and he did it in a timely manner.


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

Great looking install. I like the contour of the amp rack a lot.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

So it's your build if been drooling over. 
I was about to sign the papers back in 2012 on a cayman S when my wife called to tell me she was prego. 
I should have named my daughter Porsche.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

DC/Hertz said:


> So it's your build if been drooling over.
> I was about to sign the papers back in 2012 on a cayman S when my wife called to tell me she was prego.
> I should have named my daughter Porsche.


cayman s is a great car, drove one the other day while my SUV was getting serviced


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

install


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

A job well done and it's great to see a satisfied customer giving high regards to his installer.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Porsche.
It is nice to see a job well done get praise.
And, from here, well done it is! Meticulous attention to detail. I love it!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Beautiful install. Steve and Will do amazing work.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Drools...

Please take a pic of the car from the outside as well.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow...Wow...Wow!!

If I ever buy a 911, your Black/Bordeaux Red interior is the one I would get. And I am partial to Zapco Z-LX amps, Helix processors, and Dynaudio speakers!! While I like the Agate Gray Metallic I would probably opt for Jet Black Metallic, Carrara White Metallic, or Carmine Red.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I got a text from him a couple weeks ago that just said "Porsche" and had a zapco amp picture. I didn't know it was someone from the forum. Cool!

As the others have said, thanks for posting this. If you have time, check the Installer Review section of the forum and post up your build log there, too (or I can just move this one over there if you'd prefer):
Professional Installer Locator & Review Forum - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum

I did a little review for him already so if you want you can copy/paste some of that info to save you some trouble:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...m/132464-review-audio-x-florence-alabama.html


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Very impressive work! Thank's for posting, and what a beautiful car!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks guys, i am very pleased and he worked some magic considering the speaker placements he had to deal with.

i will post pics in couple days of the car


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice car and audio install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

system is getting a few hours on it and sounding better and better, very please


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

What a killer car and system!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

1FinalInstall said:


> What a killer car and system!



thanks, been driving it a lot lately, look forward to steve doing the final calibrations on it


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Did this have the Burmester Sound system in it?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

whoever said:


> Did this have the Burmester Sound system in it?


no, had the bose


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

she went under the knife again, getting her back on friday, will post thoughts when i get her but from what i am told its something special now


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

pics of the upgrade


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

```

```
I thought you were the Canton and Kef man! But pleased to see you went all Dynaudio on this. I figured you were saving the Hertz Space 8s for this one! Been a while my friend! Beautiful install, as always.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

just got home from picking her up, all i can say is WOW. steve knocked it outta the park. dynamics, transparency and resolution, the last system was very nice, this is off the chart, bravo to steve for his skills and you every need a real pro that is true to his craft, call steve at audio x, he's worth every penny


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good to read that the upgrade was even more impressive. You know how sometimes an upgrade really doesn’t hit you as being exactly that. Too bad we don’t have the ability to hear your car. We will have to live vicariously through you lol.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Good to read that the upgrade was even more impressive. You know how sometimes an upgrade really doesn’t hit you as being exactly that. Too bad we don’t have the ability to hear your car. We will have to live vicariously through you lol.


i tell ya these eso 110 tweeter are really stunning and very smooth now that they have some time on them, the mapco AP amps are very nice as well


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Porsche said:


> Coppertone said:
> 
> 
> > Good to read that the upgrade was even more impressive. You know how sometimes an upgrade really doesn’t hit you as being exactly that. Too bad we don’t have the ability to hear your car. We will have to live vicariously through you lol. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I bet they are. That's a dream car and system by nearly everyone's standards!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dcfis said:


> I bet they are. That's a dream car and system by nearly everyone's standards!


thanks


----------



## limbo (Jul 26, 2018)

Car looks great - top-flight in every way. Nicely done!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

limbo said:


> Car looks great - top-flight in every way. Nicely done!


thanks


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So the ap amps worth the switch from the lx amps Porsche? Just wanted your opinion since you had some time with them in the ride now.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

sq2k1 said:


> So the ap amps worth the switch from the lx amps Porsche? Just wanted your opinion since you had some time with them in the ride now.


i would have to say yes, the tonality and neutrality of the system is extremely nice, the sub is smoother, the midrange is extremely natural and the topped is ultra smooth


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Well glad you are enjoying them. I am still using the 150.6lx myself and probably will for quite a while...although a 150.6ap would be an easy swap-in if ever needed. Wish I could experience hearing one vs the other for myself at some point in time.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

sq2k1 said:


> Well glad you are enjoying them. I am still using the 150.6lx myself and probably will for quite a while...although a 150.6ap would be an easy swap-in if ever needed. Wish I could experience hearing one vs the other for myself at some point in time.


well worth the upgrade IMO


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

phase 3, pulled the zapco ap amps and installed tru coppers, 4 channel hybrid on esotar tweeters and 4" mids, 4 channel on esotar 6.5 mid bass and 10" sub


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw this in person the other day at the shop. Looked awesome. Sorry if my fart smell is still in there, btw.  

How you liking the Explorer?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

ErinH said:


> I saw this in person the other day at the shop. Looked awesome. Sorry if my fart smell is still in there, btw.
> 
> How you liking the Explorer?


hey man, the explorer sounds really nice but it will be back. did you take a listen, PM your thoughts


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I did. I helped tune it a bit the day before you came to get it, I think. Had some issues that couldn’t be fixed via a tune but they can be worked on with some install related changes. Basically, I’d say the same thing Steve told you when he talked to you on the phone. Feel free to PM though if you want my two cents. But like I said, Steve already covered it when you guys talked that night I was there.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Beautiful, beautiful amps. How would you describe the change from the AP’s?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

GreatLaBroski said:


> Beautiful, beautiful amps. How would you describe the change from the AP’s?


i haven't heard it, steve finished tuning it tonight, according to steve, an i quote

"This is probably the most realistic sounding car I have ever listen to!" 

so with that being said it must be pretty special considering he's been tuning the best SQ cars competing for quite some time


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I just can't believe those Tru amps could have an edge over Zapco AP.

How come Tru Tech don't have any manuals or info on those amps? It's not even listed on their older product archive.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

tonynca said:


> I just can't believe those Tru amps could have an edge over Zapco AP.
> 
> How come Tru Tech don't have any manuals or info on those amps? It's not even listed on their older product archive.


simple, tru didnt desiign or build them, abyss did and they had a huge falling out many years ago.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

she's done


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

cant wait for the drive home


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

I hope you keep that car for a loooong time. It's perfection now.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats, enjoy that drive


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Patriot83 said:


> I hope you keep that car for a loooong time. It's perfection now.


i plan on it, i have no intention on selling or trading this or my gt3, now i have to get the gt3 into steves hands


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

GreatLaBroski said:


> Congrats, enjoy that drive


i plan to, thanks


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

uffff....that amps


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

got the car back today, enjoyed my 2.5hr drive home, impressions:

1) the copper amps are more dynamic , more resolution and transparent than the zapco AP amps, not even close
2) system images out of this world, couple feet outside the pillars and 10 feet past the dash
3) vocals are as realistic and natural that i have heard in a car, muddy waters folk singer i would have sworn he was on my hood, the highs are extremely smooth
4) mid bass have a lot of snap, make your eyes blink, very fast
5) gonna replace the sub in future, lacks a little low end but still sounds very nice and snappy but it doesn't keep up with the rest of the system IMO

overall, images extremely well, very dynamic and has a lot of resolution

steve tuned the piss out of it, very very nice

look very forward to the gt3 install, very excited


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Did you keep the mids in the factory locations in the doors?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Porsche said:


> got the car back today, enjoyed my 2.5hr drive home, impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. Tru copper are impressive then.

So he retuned the car with the coppers and you noticed all this? I'm assuming he used the same tuning techniques.

Is your tonal balance the same as last time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

rockinridgeline said:


> Did you keep the mids in the factory locations in the doors?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


yes to the mids. esotar 6.5" mb in the doors, so 110 in custom pillars. 10" sub in passenger floor under the dash

all we did was swap amps and retune


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

tonynca said:


> Wow. Tru copper are impressive then.
> 
> So he retuned the car with the coppers and you noticed all this? I'm assuming he used the same tuning techniques.
> 
> ...


its not even close, all we did was swap amps and retune. extremely natural tonal balance. the zapco ap amps where very nice, better than the lx amps i started with. its more drastic going from the AP to the coppers than it was from zapco lx to the ap amps


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

What subwoofer will you upgrade to? Any ideas yet?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

CAudio said:


> What subwoofer will you upgrade to? Any ideas yet?


i am going to use the 9" dyna sub in both cars, best small sub i have heard


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

Those copper amps are in a league of their own! I knew I'd regret getting rid of mine so decided to keep them. 

Sounds like you have two way front stage and a single sub? Any future plans for those unused channels?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

tranv9565 said:


> Those copper amps are in a league of their own! I knew I'd regret getting rid of mine so decided to keep them.
> 
> Sounds like you have two way front stage and a single sub? Any future plans for those unused channels?


Keep those things. Hell if I could fit those I'd find some but I can only fit tungstens so I have to deal with them


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Porsche said:


> its not even close, all we did was swap amps and retune. extremely natural tonal balance. the zapco ap amps where very nice, better than the lx amps i started with. its more drastic going from the AP to the coppers than it was from zapco lx to the ap amps


Aww man, why did you have to post this? Considering I bought my LX amps from you, now I feel like I'm installing crap  This hobby is going to be the death of me... or my wallet!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

tranv9565 said:


> Those copper amps are in a league of their own! I knew I'd regret getting rid of mine so decided to keep them.
> 
> Sounds like you have two way front stage and a single sub? Any future plans for those unused channels?


nope, i have eso 110 and eso 430 powered by hybrid and eso 650 and single 10 powered by the other


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

mumbles said:


> Aww man, why did you have to post this? Considering I bought my LX amps from you, now I feel like I'm installing crap  This hobby is going to be the death of me... or my wallet!


naw man, the LX are nice amps, my car sounded great with them installed


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Porsche said:


> naw man, the LX are nice amps, my car sounded great with them installed




This is high praise from someone who I’ve known for ~20 years, who has always given me professional advice about audio equipment and brands, and who approaches all car audio purchases from a high level home audio point of view :beerchug:.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

listened to some phil collins and dire straights today, very dynamic and massif stage, voices are awesome


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Have you auditioned the esotar3 tweeter yet?


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Porsche said:


> listened to some phil collins and dire straights today, very dynamic and massif stage, voices are awesome




Dynaudio has never disappointed with vocal reproduction. Ever.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

tranv9565 said:


> Those copper amps are in a league of their own! I knew I'd regret getting rid of mine so decided to keep them.
> 
> Sounds like you have two way front stage and a single sub? Any future plans for those unused channels?


I was curious if you kept them.  Glad to hear it.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Porsche said:


> install


What rcas are those?


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Tributaries RCAs


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Porsche said:


> phase 3, pulled the zapco ap amps and installed tru coppers, 4 channel hybrid on esotar tweeters and 4" mids, 4 channel on esotar 6.5 mid bass and 10" sub




Is there a cooling fan on top of that amp rack?
Any more build pictures of the amp rack?


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Porsche said:


> simple, tru didnt desiign or build them, abyss did and they had a huge falling out many years ago.




Who is Abyss and what is the story behind them? Really interesting some of this history.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

CAudio said:


> Who is Abyss and what is the story behind them? Really interesting some of this history.


https://abysscaraudio.com11849 W Executive Dr, Boise, ID 83713


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

https://abysscaraudio.com/pages/our-history

_"Brand X moved in a different direction, moving production in the US. The Non- Abyss built Brand X Amplifiers were never as good as the Abyss built amplifiers and Brand X faded into the shadows down the road.

So that is the story "_

Not correct. Brand X (Tru Technologies) is doing ok for themselves today and has not faded into the shadows. 

Back to Porsche's system in the Porsche. The system looks incredible! Steve did an amazing job as usual. I know the chances are slim but I would love to have a listen on day. Those amps are on my "unobtainable" list!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

cmusic said:


> https://abysscaraudio.com/pages/our-history
> 
> _"Brand X moved in a different direction, moving production in the US. The Non- Abyss built Brand X Amplifiers were never as good as the Abyss built amplifiers and Brand X faded into the shadows down the road.
> 
> ...


correct, tru tech is doing fine now, however, they have never built anything that compares to the coppers

you can listen anytime if it works out


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

GMCtrk said:


> Have you auditioned the esotar3 tweeter yet?


There's an Esotar3 ? 
When is this coming out?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> There's an Esotar3 ?
> When is this coming out?


Good question. Looks like it is already in use on the home audio side so hopefully its just a matter of time. Then again, that is a big tweeter for the car. I'd be more interested in an updated mid.

https://www.dynaudio.com/home-audio/confidence


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I wonder how often you need to service the tubes that are on the input stage of the Tru Coppers. I think this is what gives the copper its musicality over the Zapco AP. Tube on the output stage of amps are no good for longevity or high impedance loads seen near Fs. But tubes on the preamp/input stage is proper and is probably comparable to those old vinyl vs CD arguments. Tubes will color the sound in a pleasing way. 

https://youtu.be/ciCUbXMZipc

I haven't heard any of these amps so I may be talking out of my ass, but I'm going to assume that the AP is more surgical and sterile, while the coppers are more musical. I wonder if there are any tube preamp for car audio that we could stick in-between the HU and DSP to get some of that smooth musical coloring that tubes offers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

tonynca said:


> I wonder how often you need to service the tubes that are on the input stage of the Tru Coppers. I think this is what gives the copper its musicality over the Zapco AP. Tube on the output stage of amps are no good for longevity or high impedance loads seen near Fs. But tubes on the preamp/input stage is proper and is probably comparable to those old vinyl vs CD arguments. Tubes will color the sound in a pleasing way.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ciCUbXMZipc
> 
> ...


Paul McGowan from the high-end home audio company PS Audio says the same thing, tubes belong in the pre-amp section of the amp. Let solid state design take care of the power supply and output sections.

The only made for car audio tube pre-amps I know of are the Milbert TC-2R and TC-4R. The 2R is a two channel and the 4R is a four channel pre-amp. The internal crossover can be bypassed. I don't know what the price of each is. The Milbert BAM-235 is one of the best mid and tweeter amps I have ever heard. These pre-amps should sound as good.


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

Micro-Dimension from Japan also made tube car amplifiers.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

jimmydee said:


> There's an Esotar3 ?
> When is this coming out?


its not anytime soon. they make an eso 3 that is in there new confidence speaker line, i have 2 pairs, wonderfull tweeter


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

drove her today, the more i play thru her the better it gets..could have sworn johnny cash was on the dash signing to me today


----------

